# Why can't I log out?



## Nagol (Oct 2, 2016)

I click on the Log Out button and am taken to the "Congratulations, you've successfully logged out screen" only to be shown as logged in if I venture to any other page on enworld.


----------



## Nagol (Oct 2, 2016)

Apparently it was some form of cookie issue.  Clearing cookies seems to have fixed it.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah, in this situation, I'd recommend deleting EN World cookies. Clearing all cookies works too, but may be sub-optimal if you need some of them.


----------

